# Nicolai und Rohloff...zeigt was Ihr habt !!!!!!



## Deleted 83484 (20. Januar 2009)

Zeigt mal Eure Nicolai's mit der Dose....bin sehr gespannt !!


----------



## WODAN (20. Januar 2009)

Moin,
ich welche Richtung soll es denn gehen? CC oder DH? HIer mal ein paar Räder von mir, momentan habe ich nur noch das Argon FR. Ansonsten  sitzt die Rohloff bei mir in der G-Boxx.

















Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvoOlli (20. Januar 2009)

Ich könnte Dir folgendes anbieten:


----------



## Scherge (20. Januar 2009)




----------



## WODAN (20. Januar 2009)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dir folgendes anbieten:
> ###



G-Boxx zählt nicht 

Wie schwer ist denn Dein TFR? 

Gruß


----------



## EvoOlli (20. Januar 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> G-Boxx zählt nicht
> 
> Wie schwer ist denn Dein TFR?
> 
> Gruß




Mhhh...ist doch auch ein Nicolai mit Dose .

Gewicht ist 18.44kg, habe aber, wie immer, nicht aufs Gewicht geachtet. Wobei mir bis auf die Moto V2 mit Vented Discs und evt. den Reifen nichts einfällt, wo man sinnvoll Gewicht sparen könnte. Aber bei den Bremsen habe ich mir gedacht, über 18kg ist sowieso alles egal


----------



## c_w (20. Januar 2009)

Du hast in dem TFR nen Luftdaempfer, und das nicht aus Gewichtsgruenden? Sondern weil der so toll anspricht, oder was?


----------



## EvoOlli (20. Januar 2009)

Schlecht geschlafen, oder wie ? Wenn Du vernünftig mit mir redest, geb ich Dir vielleicht auch eine Antwort.


----------



## sluette (20. Januar 2009)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dir folgendes anbieten:


 
hut ab, klasse räder hast du da im stall. die ständer sind jeweils ein bischen oversized, aber ... ;-)
vor allem das argon gefällt mir sehr gut. schon gelesen, du achtest nicht auf's gewicht. würde mich trotzdem interessieren (damit ich's mit meinem vergleichen kann ).


----------



## EvoOlli (20. Januar 2009)

Das Argon hat knapp 12kg so wie es auf dem Bild ist, aber ohne Ständer


----------



## c_w (20. Januar 2009)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Schlecht geschlafen, oder wie ? Wenn Du vernünftig mit mir redest, geb ich Dir vielleicht auch eine Antwort.



Ne, eigentlich gut, aber vll bist du ja etwas muede ^^
Ok, naechstes Mal mach ich noch 28 Smilies dahinter, damit auch gaaaaanz deutlich ist, wie ernst ich das gemeint habe.

Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass zumindestens hinter dem Luftdaempfer der Gewichtsgedanke steckt, oder?
Das ist kein boeswilliger Angriff auf deinen Aufbau, sondern schlicht und ergreifend eine Frage... *ts* Wenn du andere Gruende dafuer hattest, wuerden die mich interessieren... weil mir keine einfallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvoOlli (20. Januar 2009)

Der Spinner am Ende hat mich doch ein wenig geärgert.

Hinter dem Rocco Air steht wirklich nicht der Gewichtsgedanke, der Dämpfer wiegt 525 Gramm und ich glaube, ein normaler Rocco mit einer Titanfeder ist vielleicht mal 300 Gramm schwerer, oder ?
Der Hauptgrund war einfach die bessere Anpassbarkeit, ich hatte einfach keine Lust, zig Federn durchzuprobieren, bis ich die passende gefunde habe. Außerdem denke ich mir, daß der Unterschied zwischen Stahl/Titan und Luft mittlerweile nicht mehr so groß ist.

Die Perfomance des Hinterbaus is ja sowieso nicht so gut. Da gibt es weit bessere....


----------



## Triple F (20. Januar 2009)

@EvoOlli:
Hattest Du nicht mal eine `03er Shiver SC in dem Bike drin?

War damals schon mein Wunschbike! Kann hoffentlich hier auch mal was posten  . . .


----------



## EvoOlli (20. Januar 2009)

Ja, das ist richtig. Das Du Dich noch daran erinnern kannst.... Nach der Shiver kam eine Talas und seit kurzem ist die Pace drin, war von einem anderen Bike 'übrig' und vor allem schwärzer als die Fox.

Das Argon ist mittlerweile über 5 1/2 Jahre alt und hat bisher noch keine Probleme gemacht.


----------



## exto (20. Januar 2009)

EvoOlli schrieb:


>



Hier ist - was die Bremsscheiben angeht - eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit der Familienpizza vom netten Azzuri nebenan nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Ansonsten: Ein Traum !!! (beide)


----------



## Speedpreacher (23. Januar 2009)

.. und rein damit!


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Januar 2009)

[email protected]

Ich finde das TFR ist eines der schönsten und besten Nicolai ! Ein Traum !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvoOlli (23. Januar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> [email protected]
> 
> Ich finde das TFR ist eines der schönsten und besten Nicolai ! Ein Traum !



Danke für das Lob, das tut gut, auch mal was positives zu hören....Wobei ich Glück hatte, daß die Komponenten, die designmäßig passten, auch funktionell in Ordnung waren/sind.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Januar 2009)

kannst du mal erzählen , was du damit fährst und wie es sich fährt ? 

Hab mir vor 3 Monaten mein erstes Nicolai gekauft und bestimmt nicht das Letzte !


----------



## Oettinger (23. Januar 2009)

da bin ich doch auch dabei...


----------



## c_w (25. Januar 2009)

Die Kabelbinder-Mantellösung an der Kettenstrebe ist aber nicht dauerhaft, oder?
Sehr schöner, cleaner Aufbau, aber der Spacerturm in Kombination mit dem imho extrem hässlichen Vorbau gefällt mir gar nicht *g*


----------



## Oettinger (25. Januar 2009)

@c_w
danke! der Mantel war tatsächlich ne Übergangslösung und mit dem 'Mißverhältnis' Vorbau-Spacerturm muss ich dir tatsächlich Recht geben...

Aber ich sitz so ganz gut drauf und nur wegen der Optik kauf ich keinen neuen Vorbau...


----------



## c_w (26. Januar 2009)

Ne, wuerd ' ich auch nicht... ist halt nur das einzige, was mir da nicht gefaellt ;-)
Und das mit dem Mantel find ich auch nicht so schlimm, da es sehr effektiv ist... ich wuerd dann halt nur schwarze Kabelbinder nehmen :-D


----------



## RoughBomber (26. Januar 2009)

Schöne Aufbauten habt ihr da!
Wollte auch ne Rohloff für mein Bike, aber bei nem Ufo ST ist das ja leider nicht möglich :-(


----------



## Mini-Martin (22. Februar 2009)

meine beiden besten Anschaffungen in Sachen Fahrrad vereint...





















Martin


----------



## corfrimor (23. Februar 2009)

@ mini-martin

Was für ein wahnsinnsgeiles Rad! So muß das sein 

2 Fragen:

Was wiegt's denn? Sieht leicht aus.

Was ist das für ein Drehgriff für die Rohloff? Ist der original?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Mini-Martin (23. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank!
Naja, ganz so leicht wie es aussieht ist es leider nicht. Der Rahmen wiegt stolze 1870 g... Da hab ich schon ein wenig geschluckt als wir ihn nach dem auspacken auf der Waage hatten. Insgesamt sind es dann 10,9 kg, aber das ist schon in Ordnung. Der Schaltgriff wurde von "Speedskater" hier aus dem Forum in Kleinserie hergestellt. Wiegt komplett 41g, das Original hatte 115g.

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (26. Februar 2009)

schönes teil!
welche rahmenhöhe ist das? welchen federweg hat die gabel? ist das ne alte race face kurbel? gepulvert oder eloxiert? gepulvert würde das gewicht erklären...



Mini-Martin schrieb:


> meine beiden besten Anschaffungen in Sachen Fahrrad vereint...
> Martin


----------



## Mini-Martin (26. Februar 2009)

Der Rahmen ist größe M und eloxiert, die Gabel hat 100mm und die Kurbel ist eine Race Face Deus XC (also noch nicht so alt).

Martin


----------



## corfrimor (26. Februar 2009)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Naja, ganz so leicht wie es aussieht ist es leider nicht. Der Rahmen wiegt stolze 1870 g... Da hab ich schon ein wenig geschluckt als wir ihn nach dem auspacken auf der Waage hatten. Insgesamt sind es dann 10,9 kg, aber das ist schon in Ordnung. Der Schaltgriff wurde von "Speedskater" hier aus dem Forum in Kleinserie hergestellt. Wiegt komplett 41g, das Original hatte 115g.
> 
> Martin



Na 10,9 kg für ein Rohloff-Bike sind doch top! Und der Rahmen mag vielleicht nicht sehr leicht sein, aber dafür hat er 'ne echte Chance, selbst die Rohloff noch zu überdauern. 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## hellmachine (27. Februar 2009)

aha, m, danke für die info. bin letztes ein l gefahren, das war etwas zu gross. hänge irgendwo zwischen m und l. will aber eher was agileres mit mehr beinfreiheit. wie gross bist du denn? 



Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist größe M und eloxiert, die Gabel hat 100mm und die Kurbel ist eine Race Face Deus XC (also noch nicht so alt).
> 
> Martin


----------



## der-gute (28. Februar 2009)

passt eigentlich die aktuelle Reba Team mit 120 mm und Maxle lite in ein Argon RoCC?


----------



## frankweber (16. März 2009)

hier mal meine Rohloff Karre:


----------



## WODAN (16. März 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> hier mal meine Rohloff Karre:



Moin Frank,
neues Profil?


----------



## wowbagger (17. März 2009)

Und meins hat jetzt auch ne Dose:








mfg wowbagger


----------



## Theo F. (23. März 2009)

Moin!
Habe mein zwar erst in der Helius-Galerie gezeigt, aber hier gehört es genauso hin. So sauber wie die anderen Räder hier war es nur nach dem Aufbau. Ist aber auch ein Fahr- und kein Putzzeug!













Ich weiss, zuviel verschiedenes rot, wenn es mir nicht gefallen würde, hätte ich es anders gemacht.

Grüsse, THEO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (23. März 2009)

nicht rechtfertigen, fahren!


----------



## mad-drive (24. März 2009)

Mein altes Helius ST mit Rohloff.


----------



## Maxkraft (25. März 2009)

So, hab jetzt mal zwei Bilder vom Bike meiner Frau in mein Album gestellt.


----------



## kitor (7. April 2009)

Ich weiß,

der Winkel sieht komisch aus. Ist auch nur zu Testzwecken so eingestellt gewesen. Inzwischen gibts das Bike so garnicht mehr. Daher nur informatorisch hier abgebildet. Der Aufbau war so aber stimmig und sehr gelungen.


----------



## ]:-> (10. April 2009)

Sagt mal was wiegen denn so ca. die Argon FR (mit Pike etc.) und Rohloff?
Das wäre ja was *träum*


----------



## WODAN (11. April 2009)

]:->;5780364 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal was wiegen denn so ca. die Argon FR (mit Pike etc.) und Rohloff?
> Das wäre ja was *träum*




Man fragt doch eine Dame nicht nach dem Gewicht 
So wie hier abgebildet um die 14kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rastapopoulos (11. April 2009)

]:->;5780364 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal was wiegen denn so ca. die Argon FR (mit Pike etc.) und Rohloff?
> Das wäre ja was *träum*



Das ARG-FR meiner Frau ist auf funktionellen Ganzjahres-Spass und nicht bewußt auf Gewicht oder gar Style hin aufgebaut; es kann somit alles, also quasi "Country & Western", Daheim & Alpen ohne nennenswerte Umbauten.

Rahmen M gepulvert, keiner Pike sondern (noch) mit einer alten Fox Vanilla, 14 Gängen, Syntace VRO, Fetten Alberts auf 5.1er Felgen etc. kommt auf 14 Kilo. So als Hausnummer für Dich, gemessen auf einer wöchentlich vom Bundesamt für Eichwesen geeichten Tchibo-Waage...

Das Rad IST bei jeder Fahrt ein Traum, wenn man das Konzept so will...


----------



## ]:-> (11. April 2009)

@WODAN und Rastapopoulos

Vielen Dank für die "Hausnummern". Finde aber bei den Aufbauten braucht die Dame ihr Gewicht nicht zu verstecken 



> Das Rad IST bei jeder Fahrt ein Traum, wenn man das Konzept so will...


genau *das* Konzept schwebt mir im Herbst vor!

Viel Spass weiter damit!


----------



## guru39 (11. April 2009)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt mal zwei Bilder vom Bike meiner Frau in mein Album gestellt.



Und warum zeigst du sie nicht hier


----------



## BigBenDevil (16. April 2009)

Fahre auch ein Nicolai Nucleon TST Evo mit G-Box 2.Ist ja eine Rohloff drin.Bilder kann ich grade leider nicht hochladen.....wer es dennoch sehen will im studivz unter Benjamin Pfeifer Uni Jena sind Bilder im Profil


----------



## WODAN (16. April 2009)

BigBenDevil schrieb:


> Fahre auch ein Nicolai Nucleon TST Evo mit G-Box 2.Ist ja eine Rohloff drin.Bilder kann ich grade leider nicht hochladen.....wer es dennoch sehen will im studivz unter Benjamin Pfeifer Uni Jena sind Bilder im Profil



G-Boxx 1


----------



## WODAN (19. April 2009)

]:->;5780695 schrieb:
			
		

> @WODAN und Rastapopoulos
> 
> Vielen Dank für die "Hausnummern". Finde aber bei den Aufbauten braucht die Dame ihr Gewicht nicht zu verstecken
> 
> ...



Habe heute nochmal gewogen, nun mit Hope Mini sind es 13,44kg.
Meine Angabe vorher war nur grob geschätzt


----------



## wowbagger (26. April 2009)

@WODAN und Rastapopoulos und ]:->



> Das Rad IST bei jeder Fahrt ein Traum, wenn man das Konzept so will...



zu dem Konzept gehört auch die Tatsache das so ein Bike nicht kleppert! VOLL GEIL !!!!
Keine Kettenstrebenknaller, keine Schaltgeräusche... nur die schmatzende Gabel, die malmenden Gummis und Windfauchen in den Ohren!  Nachteil an der Sache: eine ordentliche Klingel ist Pflicht, kein Rotsocken hört einen da noch rollen, da hilft sonst nur noch driften oder halt schreien ;-)
mfg
wowbagger


----------



## c_w (26. April 2009)

Oder ne Hope 2 Nabe, dann brauchts auch keine Klingel mehr ;-)


----------



## Knoe (27. April 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Oder ne Hope 2 Nabe, dann brauchts auch keine Klingel mehr ;-)



macht die vordere Nabe so'n Krach? Weil hinten ist ja die Rohloff am schnurren...

Hier ist meins:


----------



## c_w (28. April 2009)

Ach, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (30. April 2009)

...noch drei Tage...


----------



## WODAN (30. April 2009)

kitor schrieb:


> ...noch drei Tage...



... bist Du auf meine Mails antwortest?


----------



## kitor (30. April 2009)

...neee, bis ich total genervt bin...weil ich meine Rohloff immer noch nicht eingespeicht zurück hab, die dann im weißen Argon auftreten darf, welches dann an dieser Stelle gepostet werden wird.

und ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die ersten: "O Gott, ein weißes Bike...."-Kommentare...


----------



## Harvester (30. April 2009)

Oh Gott, ein weißes Bike......


----------



## WODAN (30. April 2009)

kitor schrieb:


> ...neee, bis ich total genervt bin...weil ich meine Rohloff immer noch nicht eingespeicht zurück hab, die dann im weißen Argon auftreten darf, welches dann an dieser Stelle gepostet werden wird.
> 
> und ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die ersten: "O Gott, ein weißes Bike...."-Kommentare...



Bin gespannt


----------



## Baelko (1. Mai 2009)

Muß ein Helius immer mit Kettenspanner gefahren werden? 

Und brauch man dann noch vorn zusätzlich eine Kettenführung?

Ist die Dose mit Schnellspanner eigentlich für "enduro" Gebrauch fest genug verankert? 

Fragen über Fragen....

Nicolai bringt ja wohl im Mai noch ein neues Helius fully, positioniert zwischen AM und CC raus. Soll ein trailbike für 150mm forken werden. 

Hmm...das mit Rohloff hinten und das Materialgesuche ist für ein paar Jahre erledigt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Mai 2009)

neues Helius?
Bitte mehr Infos!


----------



## Oettinger (1. Mai 2009)

@Baelko

beim Helius brauchst du auf jeden Fall nen Kettenspanner, ob du ne Kettenführung brauchst hängt wohl von deinem Fahrstil ab, weiß ja nicht was du unter "Enduro" verstehst 

Ich hab beim Schnellspanner bisschen rumprobiert und bin dann beim XT-Schnellspanner hängengeblieben  (wollte eigentlich shimanofrei bleiben  ) aber für mich ist das steif genug....

Ich kann dir den 'kurzen' Kettenspanner von Rohloff empfehlen, der funktioniert gut und ist imho ziemlich robust.

Gruß


----------



## Baelko (1. Mai 2009)

Oettinger schrieb:


> Ich hab beim Schnellspanner bisschen rumprobiert und bin dann beim XT-Schnellspanner hängengeblieben  (wollte eigentlich shimanofrei bleiben  ) aber für mich ist das steif genug....



...steif ist das eine...ich dachte eher daran ob die Klemmkraft ausreicht um die Dose sicher im Ausfaller zu halten, und nicht das Alu zu zerlegen/reiben. Die Rohloff Schraubachse wird wohl vom Gewicht her, jenseits von Gut und Böse sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Mai 2009)

Bin zwei Jahre ein Bass TFR mit Rohloff gefahren. Hinten ebenfalls mit dem guten alten XT Schnellspanner. Und ich bring ziemlich was auf die Waage. Null Probleme. 
Und die Schraubachse bei der Rohloff ist NICHT durchgehend. Kannst du irgendwo auf der Rohloff-Seite sehen (zumindest gabs da mal ein Bild von). Heißt glaub ich Achsplatte TS und wird einfach nur aufgeschraubt. Gibt sich also gewichtstechnisch nicht allzuviel.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Oettinger (1. Mai 2009)

@Baelko
also fester Sitz der Nabe ist mit dem Schnellspanner wirklich kein Problem. Ich hab deutlich über 90kg  und da bewegt sich nix...


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Mai 2009)

Oettinger schrieb:


> ...Ich hab deutlich über 90kg  und da bewegt sich nix...



und ich bin da noch viel viel deutlicher über 90 kg und da bewegt sich immer noch nix


----------



## Baelko (2. Mai 2009)

Ich bin deutlich unter 65kg. Da bewegst sich dann wohl auch nichts.  Und ich kann vielleicht sogar einen leichten Spanner dran bauen.  

Gibt es irgendwas bezüglich der Kabelführung zu beachten. Läuft unter dem Unterrohr soweit ich gesehen habe.


----------



## WODAN (2. Mai 2009)

Moin,
soviel kann sich bei senkrechten Ausfallenen auch nicht "tun" 

Bei meinem alten Lambda mit waagrechten Ausfallenden war das schon etwas Anderes 

MfG


----------



## tommek (3. Mai 2009)

Argon FR im neuen Aufbau.

Momentan ca 12,3kg mit ungekürzten Bremszügen und einigen überflüssigen Spacern über dem Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (3. Mai 2009)

tommek schrieb:


> +++
> 
> Argon FR im neuen Aufbau.
> 
> Momentan ca 12,3kg mit ungekürzten Bremszügen und einigen überflüssigen Spacern über dem Vorbau.



Wow, das Argon hat ja eine Extrem Diät hinter sich zu dem letzen Aufbau


----------



## tommek (4. Mai 2009)

Das Bike war auch vorher toll, aber mit max. 15,5kg einfach zu schwer.

Argon FR XL gepulvert
Reset Racing Steuersatz Titan-Alu
Reba Race 120mm
Juicy Seven / wird noch gegen F.I. Franki getauscht....somit noch etwas Gewichtverlust
Tune Würger
Thomson Elite
Speedneedle
F139 Titan
Vector Lowrider Carbon
Speedskater Schaltgriff - Procraft Foam Leichtgriffe
SKF 4 Kant Lager
Middleburn RS7 Kurbel-E13 38Zähne-Titanschrauben
Rohloff mit Titanritzel
Campa Record 10fach Kette
Laufräder von Felix The Wolf / aus dem Forum
Notubes Arch-Sapim CXray-Chris King VR
Notubes The Raven mit Milch
NC17 Sudpin 3 Pedale

Sattel und Griffe haben zu meiner Überraschung sehr gut funktioniert und auch nach 3 Tagen Testlauf keinerlei Schmerzen verursacht.
Die Notubes Reifen halten mehr aus als gedacht - 3 Tage Harz und kein Plattfuss und die Trails waren die üblichen Verdächtigen. Das äusserst spärliche Profil rollt sehr gut und auch technische Abfahrten sind mit etwas Vorsicht gut machbar - heftige Querbelastungen quittiert der Reifen allerdings mit schlagartigem Luftverlust, wenn dieser von der Felge gedrückt wird....hat etwas Eingewöhnungszeit gebraucht.

So richtig leicht ist dennoch etwas anderes - der Rahmen ist mit 2,5kg sehr schwer und die Rohloff sorgt für ordentlich Zusatzgewicht. Das Fahrverhalten ist allerdings top und mit dem festen Federweg von 120mm passen mir Kletterverhalten und Abfahrttauglichkeit sehr gut - unglaublich, wo das Argon selbst mit diesen Reifen noch überall hinaufklettert.

Thomas


----------



## no name2606 (4. Mai 2009)

tommek schrieb:


> Argon FR im neuen Aufbau.
> 
> Momentan ca 12,3kg mit ungekürzten Bremszügen und einigen überflüssigen Spacern über dem Vorbau.



wau, ich liebe diese rot. jetzt noch eine rote reba, ich weis die bibt es nicht ,aber wenn ich schon so viel kohle für eine rahmen ausgebe dan währe das lackieren einer gabel das klieinste problem


----------



## HypnoKröte (4. Mai 2009)

He Tommek hast nich zufällig lust dein Lager zu verkaufen


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Mai 2009)

ich hab noch ein schwarzes e.13 kettenblatt hier liegen... wenn interesse dann pm!


----------



## kitor (5. Mai 2009)

so hier mal ein Bild schlechter Qualität, was man von dem abgebildeten Gegenstand nicht behaupten kann.

12,4 kg mit downside Potential.


----------



## WODAN (5. Mai 2009)

kitor schrieb:


> so hier mal ein Bild schlechter Qualität, was man von dem abgebildeten Gegenstand nicht behaupten kann.
> 
> 12,4 kg mit downside Potential.
> 
> ###


----------



## hellmachine (5. Mai 2009)

hi, schönes teil, ist das größe m oder l?


kitor schrieb:


> so hier mal ein Bild schlechter Qualität, was man von dem abgebildeten Gegenstand nicht behaupten kann.
> 
> 12,4 kg mit downside Potential.


----------



## Oettinger (5. Mai 2009)

@Baelko
mit der Kabelführung unterm Unterrohr und unterm Innenlagergehäuse bin ich nicht 100% zufrieden, weil so die externe Schaltbox an einer relativ ungeschützen Stelle angeordnet ist. Bei einer Kabelführung am Oberrohr und dann über die Sitzstreben kannst du die Schaltbox oberhalb der Nabe anordnen (ist aus meiner Sicht besser).

Also wenn ich die Kabelführung wählen könnte, dann würd ich Oberrohr - Sitzstrebe wählen...

Gruß


----------



## kitor (6. Mai 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> hi, schönes teil, ist das größe m oder l?



Das ist ein M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraschwer (6. Mai 2009)

tommek schrieb:


> toll!
> 
> ich hätte eine schwarze reba (eher revelation) genommen


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Mai 2009)

...bis auf den lenker : super geiles teil !!!! lechz ....


----------



## tommek (7. Mai 2009)

Die Gabel habe ich durch eine gute Gelegenheit sehr günstig bekommen - geplant war zuerst schwarz, aber das weiss gefällt mir mittlerweile ganz gut. Ich bin vorher eine Pike und eine Manitou Minute MRD 130 gefahren - die 120mm passen mit dem hochbauenden Steuersatz ganz gut zusammen, 140mm passte meiner Meinung nach nur bergab. Eigentlich sollte eine noch leichtere Gabel ins Bike, aber nach Testfahrten bin ich nun ganz zufrieden mit dem Aufbau.

Thomas


----------



## frankweber (15. Mai 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> hier mal meine Rohloff Karre:


 



Heute verkauft, war mal meines war gut mit dem Teil.


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Mai 2009)

Mein neues Baby ist nun auch in Arbeit >

Rahmen (Helius ST) + Dämpfer Roco RC WC + Steuersatz Reset Racing WAN.5 haben sich bereits vereinigt ....


----------



## OldSchool (17. Mai 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Mein neues Baby ist nun auch in Arbeit >
> 
> Rahmen (Helius ST) + Dämpfer Roco RC WC + Steuersatz Reset Racing WAN.5 haben sich bereits vereinigt ....



Anscheinend auch schon der Kettenspanner. 

Schöner Rahmen. 

Willst du damit auch Touren fahren?


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Mai 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Anscheinend auch schon der Kettenspanner.
> 
> Schöner Rahmen.
> 
> Willst du damit auch Touren fahren?



Hatte ich eigentlich vor. Nach meinem Zusammenrechnen der Teile müsste ich bei 18-18,5kg rauskommen. Ist für mich ok, habe auch sonst nur Eisenschweine im Stall ...


----------



## Oettinger (18. Mai 2009)

@tommek

sehr schönes Argon 

Hast du die Titanlagerschale oben montiert?


----------



## OldSchool (18. Mai 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hatte ich eigentlich vor. Nach meinem Zusammenrechnen der Teile müsste ich bei 18-18,5kg rauskommen. Ist für mich ok, habe auch sonst nur Eisenschweine im Stall ...



Is wahrscheinlich knapp gerechnet. Welche Gabel willst du fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommek (18. Mai 2009)

Oettinger schrieb:


> @tommek
> 
> sehr schönes Argon
> 
> Hast du die Titanlagerschale oben montiert?



Vielen Dank für den Daumen !

Der Steuersatz ist schon älter und in meinem SX Trail hatte ich noch zwei Titanlagerschalen - fürs ArgonFR wollte ich aber letztes Jahr für die Pike eine längere untere Schale haben und dann gab es eben Alu....Titan war kurzfristig für Köhn nicht mehr zu bekommen. Schon ärgerlich - nun zwar mit der Aluschale etwas leichter, aber die Optik und vor allem die Dauerhaltbarkeit gegenüber den Zügen ist nun nicht mehr so schön.

Thomas


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Mai 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Is wahrscheinlich knapp gerechnet. Welche Gabel willst du fahren?



Kam mir auch schon so vor, aber habe fast jede Schraube mitgerechnet und knapp 300g pauschal oben drauf. Meine auch nichts vergessen zu haben.
Wenn´s 19kg wird ist auch nicht weiter wild ...


----------



## kitor (19. Mai 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Kam mir auch schon so vor, aber habe fast jede Schraube mitgerechnet und knapp 300g pauschal oben drauf. Meine auch nichts vergessen zu haben.
> Wenn´s 19kg wird ist auch nicht weiter wild ...



Ich hatte das Helius ST mit Rohloff und Marzocchi 66SL sowie Mavic D521 und Fat Albert. Dazu Roox Stütze und Reset Steuersatz, Louise FR und DHX 3.0, insgesamt 18,5 Kg was recht leicht war. 

Also, passt schon Deine Schätzung. 

Es ist für jede Art Tour aber einfach überdimensioniert gewesen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Mai 2009)

kitor schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Helius ST mit Rohloff und Marzocchi 66SL sowie Mavic D521 und Fat Albert. Dazu Roox Stütze und Reset Steuersatz, Louise FR und DHX 3.0, insgesamt 18,5 Kg was recht leicht war.
> 
> Also, passt schon Deine Schätzung.
> 
> Es ist für jede Art Tour aber einfach überdimensioniert gewesen.



Also 18,5kg ist nicht allzu viel für´n Freerider, auch wenn die eine oder andere Touren mit fahren will. Manche fahren Touren mit ihrem DH´ler. 

Begründen kann ich es vielleicht nicht, aber ich hab ein gutes Gefühl, wenn mein Bike mehr aushält als ich.


----------



## Oettinger (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
möchte beim Umbau auf Nokons die Züge am Unterrohr entlang (in der Original Zugführung) und dann *über* das Innenlagergehäuse wieder zur Kettenstrebe (wieder zurück in die original Zugführung) führen um den 'Bogen' unter dem Innenlagergehäuse zu vermeiden.

Hat jemand das schonmal probiert? wie sind die Erfahrungen?

Gruß


----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2009)

Was kostet denn grade die Rohloff, wenn man sie mit dem Rahmen bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (1. Juni 2009)

Hier mein Tourenhobel im vorläufigen Endausbauzustand.






Helius CC/FR '07 in Gr. L mit Lufthebel und 216er Vivid Dämpfer.
Federweg hinten ca. 175 mm bei 30-40% Sag.
Tretlagerhöhe mit der abgebildeten Bereifung 375 mm (unbelastet)
Primärübersetzung 38/16

Fährt sich trotz der 18,7 kg auch steil Bergauf noch sehr respektabel
und macht Bergab jede menge Spass.

Die Conti Rubber Queen ist im VR überraschend gut für einen Conti Reifen.
Deutlich voluminöser als die 2.4er Muddy Mary und mit gutem Grip auch auf nassem Untergrund.

Mehr Bilder im Fotoalbum http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/18109

Upgrades seit Kauf :
- Dämpfer DT 210 (Luft) raus / Vivid 216 mm rein
- Umlenkhebel für Luftdämpfer nachgerüstet
- Heidy Kefü nachgerüstet
- King Steelset raus / Reset 118 HD rein (weil King nicht gut für Gabelschaft ist)
- Pike 426 Coil raus und im HT verbaut / Lyrik Coil U-Turn rein
- Thomson Elite raus / Syntace P6 Alu rein für mehr Setback
- VR Bremse auf 210mm umgerüstet, damit Ersatzteile über alle Bikes (Tandem, HT) einheitlich sind.
- Zugverlegung für Schaltung über das untere Schwingenlager geändert, da Schaltkräfte bei Verlegung über Unterrohr viel zu hoch waren.
- Rohloff DH-Kettenspanner u. DH-Kettenführung für Nabe.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Oettinger (1. Juni 2009)

@ Wolfgang

sehr schönes Helius 

kannst du mal ein Foto posten, auf dem man deine Zugverlegung sehen kann?

ich war mit der Verlegung unter dem Innenlagergehäuse auch nicht zufrieden und hab's jetzt mal so probiert





funktioniert bis jetzt ganz gut, wäre aber interessiert, ob's noch andere Alternativen gibt...

Gruß


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Juni 2009)

Wie haste denn den Mist am Innenlager festgemacht??


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Juni 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hier mein Tourenhobel im vorläufigen Endausbauzustand.
> 
> .... Die Conti Rubber Queen ist im VR überraschend gut für einen Conti Reifen.
> Deutlich voluminöser als die 2.4er Muddy Mary und mit gutem Grip auch auf nassem Untergrund...


 
Meinst den 2,35er Muddy Mary? Nen 2,4er gibts nicht.
Hab mich für´s Neue auch entschieden, vorn mal den Rubber Queen auszuprobieren. Allerdings hinten mit 2,35er Muddy´s.

18,5kg für das schlanke Teil? Da muss ich bei meinen Plänen wohl nochmal nachrechnen ob ich was vergessen habe.


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. Juni 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Meinst den 2,35er Muddy Mary? Nen 2,4er gibts nicht.
> Hab mich für´s Neue auch entschieden, vorn mal den Rubber Queen auszuprobieren. Allerdings hinten mit 2,35er Muddy´s.
> 
> 18,5kg für das schlanke Teil? Da muss ich bei meinen Plänen wohl nochmal nachrechnen ob ich was vergessen habe.



Sorry, ich meinte hier natürlich den 2.4er Big Betty der hinten montiert ist.

Die 18,5 kg kommen hin. Nachdem ich schon recht robuste Sachen verbaut habe solltest Du auf nicht viel mehr kommen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. Juni 2009)

Kleiner Zwischenstand: Kefü von 77Designz, KB+Kurbelgarnitur Middleburn RS7 DH, Race Face Signature DH-Innenlager. Dämpfer ist bei Moto Pitkan und nächste Woche wieder an Bord. DT Swiss 6.1D-Felgen in Hauptrahmenfarbe, vorn mit FR440, Hinterrad ist gerade beim Einspeichen ...


----------



## Oettinger (4. Juni 2009)

@Ferkelmann

mit einem Kabelbinder, der von einem Kabelbinder um's Innenlagergehäuse gehalten wird, also echt HighTech...


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der DH-Kettenführung, also mit und ohne, gemacht?
Ist es sinnvoll oder kann man auch bei ruppiger Fahrweise drauf verzichten?


----------



## wolfi_1 (6. Juni 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der DH-Kettenführung, also mit und ohne, gemacht?
> Ist es sinnvoll oder kann man auch bei ruppiger Fahrweise drauf verzichten?



Hinten ist mir eigentlich nie die Kette vom Ritzel gehüpft.
Nachdem ich vorne recht oft die Kette wieder hochfischen durfte hab ich aus Sicherheitsgründen auch hinten was montiert.

Seitdem ist absolut ruhe im Karton.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juni 2009)

Vorn halte ich ab Enduro/Freerider für selbstverständlich. Mir geht es nur um hinten... Also eher bei Dir prophylaktisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kor74 (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo mal,
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht gute Kettenblätter empfehlen bis 20.
Ich habe heute die FSA gekriegt. Find ich nicht so gut. Meine alten sind von Gebhardt und bin schon damit locker 4000km gefahren. Leider lange lieferzeiten. Deshalb auch die anderen.
Brauche dann 104er mit 38z.
Gruß.


----------



## der-gute (8. Juni 2009)

TA Specialites

http://www.specialites-ta.com/produits/plateauxbmx.htm


----------



## wolfi_1 (8. Juni 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> TA Specialites
> 
> http://www.specialites-ta.com/produits/plateauxbmx.htm



JaJaJaaa !!!


----------



## Kor74 (8. Juni 2009)

Danke


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Juni 2009)

Kleines Update, hat sich bei mir was getan heute. LRS nun komplett, Dämpfer und Gabel sind drin. Brauche nur noch paar Kleinteile für die Rohloff und ne Kette, dann kanns nächste Woche losgehen ...
Ich bin ja so aufgeregt.


----------



## richtig (15. Juni 2009)

...und das Beste: Es ist zu verkaufen 
Preis ist VHB... da geht noch was - siehe Bikemarkt-Anzeigen.

Grussascha


----------



## kitor (15. Juni 2009)

Ist das das Teil, was bei Ebay fÃ¼r 2.450,- â¬ nicht weggeht und worÃ¼ber es schon einen eigenen Thread gibt?


----------



## richtig (15. Juni 2009)

genau.


----------



## der-gute (15. Juni 2009)

verkauf es einzeln!

OT Ende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (15. Juni 2009)

ich denke auch, dass Dein Verkaufsgesuch mittlerweile genügend Öffentlichkeit bekommen hat...Ich würd jetzt nicht sagen, dass man schon die Augen verdreht, wenn das Bike SCHON WIEDER irgendwo mit dem Hinweis "zu verkaufen" auftaucht, aber es ist kurz davor.


----------



## richtig (15. Juni 2009)

... wie das halt so ist. man lässt nichts unversucht. danke für euer verständnis 
ich erhöhe auch nicht die schriftgröße in meiner signatur... versprochen.


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Juni 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hier mein Tourenhobel im vorläufigen Endausbauzustand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine kleines Update gabs jetzt doch noch :

Hab jetzt anstatt dem 216/63er einen 222/70er Vivid verbaut.
Dämpfer ist an der Wippe in gleicher Position verbaut.

Der vordere Dämpferschlitten ist um ein Loch (4,3 mm) nach vorne gerutscht. 
So wird der Bock trotz mehr Federweg nur minimal hochbeiniger (Jetzt 380mm). 
Die Stellung des Umlenkhebels bleibt auch wie gehabt.
Zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr bleiben jetzt noch 2-3mm bei voller Dämpferkompression und entferntem Elastomerdämpfer.

Den Federweg für den 216/63 Dämpfer muss ich nach einer genauen Messung auf 154 mm korrigieren.
Mit dem 222/70 Dämpfer komme ich auf 170 mm Federweg.

Der 216er Vivid bleibt als Reservedämpfer in Verwendung.

Gruss 
Wolfgang


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juni 2009)

also ich finds nicht hübsch. optisch eine katastrophe. sorry.


----------



## OldSchool (24. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> also ich finds nicht hübsch. optisch eine katastrophe. sorry.



Der Thread Titel sagts ja schon. Hier geht es nicht um bis zur letzten Schaltwerkschraube "optisch"  optimierte Räder, sondern um Nicolais und Rohloff mehr nicht.
Ausagen über andrere Bikes sollten dem Besitzer schon noch sein Gesicht lassen, gerade in einem Herstellerunterforum.

Ist jetzt nicht direkt an dich gerichtet kroiterfee, aber immer wieder liest man doch, sehr sagen wir einmal, herbe Komentare, über das Aussehen einiger Bikes, die die Besitzer wie Trottel aussehen lassen.


----------



## chickenway-user (25. Juni 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Der Thread Titel sagts ja schon. Hier geht es nicht um bis zur letzten Schaltwerkschraube "optisch"  optimierte Räder, sondern um Nicolais und Rohloff mehr nicht.
> Ausagen über andrere Bikes sollten dem Besitzer schon noch sein Gesicht lassen, gerade in einem Herstellerunterforum.
> 
> Ist jetzt nicht direkt an dich gerichtet kroiterfee, aber immer wieder liest man doch, sehr sagen wir einmal, herbe Komentare, über das Aussehen einiger Bikes, die die Besitzer wie Trottel aussehen lassen.



Ist man ein Trottel wenn man ein wenig schönes Rad aufbaut?

Ich find wenn man was nicht schön findet kann man das ruhig sagen. Klar, auch dabei kann man über Ziel hinausschissen (im Rocky Flow Thread gibts da schöne Beispiele nach meinem wunderschönen Rad... ), aber das hier ist doch ok.

Ich find ja das blaue da oben nicht gerade eine optische Katastrophe, aber um schön zu sein müsste das Schutzblech und der ganze Kram am Lenker weg (Hörnchen...). Schon klar dass das Zeug der Funktion wegen gebraucht wird und deshalb seine Daseinsberechtigung hat. 

Ach, scheisz Gelaber... Fährt sicher geil der Hobel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (25. Juni 2009)

Hast recht!


----------



## wolfi_1 (26. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> also ich finds nicht hübsch. optisch eine katastrophe. sorry.



Darfst Du überhaupt schon wieder fahren, alter Invalide ?








Wolfgang


----------



## WODAN (27. Juni 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> also ich finds nicht hübsch. optisch eine katastrophe. sorry.



Stimme ich zu. Sieht aus wie ein 911er mit Anhängerkupplung


----------



## wolfi_1 (27. Juni 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Stimme ich zu. Sieht aus wie ein 911er mit Anhängerkupplung



Obwohl das immer wieder mal mein Traum wäre ....

mit 150.000 Euro in Bar beim Porschhändler aufkreuzen, den tollsten Carrera zusammenstellen und am Schluss zum Erschrecken des Verkäufers auf der AHK bestehen .... aaargh !!

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Juni 2009)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Darfst Du überhaupt schon wieder fahren, alter Invalide ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wolfi, ist das Blau Deine Lieblingsfarbe? Hast die beiden Gefährte beim gleichen Lacker zusammen machen lassen?


----------



## wolfi_1 (29. Juni 2009)

Alles bei Nicolai gepulvert.

Das blaue mit den Zwillings-Weisswandreifen war die Sonderanfertigung für Kroiterfee 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Testonkel (30. Juni 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der DH-Kettenführung, also mit und ohne, gemacht?
> Ist es sinnvoll oder kann man auch bei ruppiger Fahrweise drauf verzichten?



Ich hatte Anfangs den CC Spanner ohne Führung dran und ständig fiel die Kette vom Ritzel. Seit dem ich den DH Spanner und die Aluführung dran habe ist Ruhe.


----------



## jantje (23. Juli 2009)

Meiner seit 3 wochen. mit neue ausfallende, Gates carbon drive ready!!










* Frame, Size, & Color: Argon ROCC, XL, black anodized with saturn headset.
* Fork: Magura Durin MD100R, white
* Brakes: Hope mini, front 180mm rear 160mm
* Cranks: Middleburn RS7 square taper
* Shifters: TUNE rohloff shifter Rolff
* Front Derailleur: NVT 
* Rear Derailleur: NVT
* Pedals: Crankbrothers candy SL
* Stem: Thomson 120mm 25,4 black
* Handlebar: Moots titanium straight bar
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite 30,0 black
* Saddle: Selle Italia flite, titanium tube
* Bottom Bracket: Phil Wood steel square taper 113mm
* Cassette: NVT
* Chain: Rohloff SLT-99
* Headset: Chris King black
* Grips: Odi Ruffian
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo3 26X2,25 filled with Stan's Notubes
* Front Rim/ Spokes: Mavic XM 819 UST black, Sapim CX Ray black
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King Iso disc black, Hope QR
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26X2,25 Stan's Notubes
* Rear Rim: Mavic XM 819 UST black, Sapim CX Ray black
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Rohloff speedhub 500/14 disc
* Cables: Nokon Rohloff
* Misc: King cage waterbottleholders, all bolts replaced by titanium bolts


----------



## Maxkraft (24. Juli 2009)

Warum ''nur'' ready?? Gesamtgewicht bitte.

VG


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Juli 2009)

Die Kette hängt durch wie beim Panzer, bei der ersten fetten Wurzel oder Brocken ist die unten.
Ansonsten durchdacht aufgebaut, weisser oder roter Nicolai-Schriftzug wäre als Kontrast zur Gabel schöner. Vor allem wenn die Gabel im gleichen Rot noch was aufzuweisen hätte, vor allem wenn´s was individuelles wäre. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (24. Juli 2009)

2010er Rahmen + Ausfallenden


----------



## kitor (24. Juli 2009)

hmm....

das muss ich erstmal in echt sehen, bevor ich ne Meinung dazu habe.


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Juli 2009)

Carbon Drive find ich sehr lecker... Wäre cool, so eine Lösung in Verbindung mit Rohloff zu bringen. Wird aber vermutlich nicht möglich sein, rechtl. Probleme und vor allem technische. Wahrscheinlich auch keine Zukunft für Fullys, selbst wenn der Riemen in sich flexibler sein würde??


----------



## der-gute (24. Juli 2009)

der Carbon Drive is ja grade für Rahmen mit Rohloff Schaltung...


----------



## hellmachine (24. Juli 2009)

wieso, meins ist in arbeit. rohloff, gates, argon.
tatsächlich hat sich die technische abnahme des gates antriebs seitens rohloff sehr verzögert. man will eben ganz sicher gehen.
aber generell geht das, inzwischen vermute ich, auch mit rohloff segen.

die sollen mal bei nicolai die bilder ihrer rahmen auf der website updaten.



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Carbon Drive find ich sehr lecker... Wäre cool, so eine Lösung in Verbindung mit Rohloff zu bringen. Wird aber vermutlich nicht möglich sein, rechtl. Probleme und vor allem technische. Wahrscheinlich auch keine Zukunft für Fullys, selbst wenn der Riemen in sich flexibler sein würde??


----------



## hellmachine (24. Juli 2009)

und schade an den neuen ausfallenden ist, das es nicht mehr das gepackträgerfrästeil gibt, mit dem man den gt nicht direkt am rahmen befestigen musste. jetzt heissts wieder, am ausfallende festschrauben. bei viel ab und dran wird das ausfallende entsprechend aussehen :-(
ansonsten finde ich die sehr schön.


----------



## hellmachine (24. Juli 2009)

man beachte übrigens die neuen kabelhalter, geschraubt. finde ich auch gut.
unschön allerdings, das die bremszugverlegung jetzt auf dem unterrohr und auf der unteren hinterbaustrebe läuft. wie seht ihr das?
hier sieht man leider nicht den neuen unteren yoke. kein hollowwelding mehr.
ach ja, und traditionell wieder die baumarktschrauben für die ausfallenden ;-)


----------



## hellmachine (24. Juli 2009)

mehr zum thema:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6094821#post 6094821
da auch der untere yoke zu sehen...


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Juli 2009)

Dann steh ich auf der Leitung??
Dann gibts von Rohloff ein Schraubritzel für Riemenantrieb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (24. Juli 2009)

ja, gibts:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=380714&page=4
da nicolai die europalizenz für gates hat, vermute ich sogar, das die das selber produzieren.



Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Dann steh ich auf der Leitung??
> Dann gibts von Rohloff ein Schraubritzel für Riemenantrieb?


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Juli 2009)

Schade, dass das beim (noch) Fully nich möglich. Ansonsten coole Sache.


----------



## Helius-FR (4. August 2009)

Leider nicht mein Bike, aber hier ist der neue Yoke gut zu sehen.
Dieser soll aber wohl nur bei Bikes mit Gates Carbon Drive zum Einsatz kommen. Mit Kette gibt´s dann noch den alten Hollowwelding Yoke.


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2009)

sacht mal, wo kauft man sich denn als anständiger Bürgert einen Rohloff?

Versand oder Händler vor Ort?

Versand interessiert mich zumeist nur, wenn mein Händler die Sache nicht schnell besorgen kann oder sehr viel teurer is...


----------



## BigBenDevil (4. August 2009)

Ich habe meine Freundin ihre Nabe von www.GoCycle.de
Der Chef ist sehr nett und man kann mit ihn gut über denn Preis verhandeln
Anbesten du rufst da an,so habe ich es gemacht.
Rede mit Jörg Neumann nicht mit einen Mitarbeiter,er ist der Chef.
Lg


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2009)

hab jetzt mal bei meinem befreundeten Händler angefragt, was die  CC DB OEM bei ihm kosten soll.

mit was für Speichen baut man so ein Hinterrad, das einigermaßen leicht (trotz Rohloff) sein soll?
Als Felge kommt wohl ne ZTR Flow rein...

Noch was - wo finde ich nette, leichte und stabile einfach-Kurbeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (4. August 2009)

Naja. Die Speedhub bekommt man irgenwie nirgends wirklich Günstig. 
Ob man da groß Handeln kann...


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. August 2009)

Rohloff betreibt eine ziemlich strikte Preispflege, strenger noch als Nicolai. Da ist die Unterschied zwischen Onlinehandel und Fachhandel ziemlich gering. Ich orientiere mich am Onlinepreis, rechne alles zusammen (einschl. Speichen usw.) und gehe zu meinem Händler und frage, ob er mir den gleichen Preis macht - meistens ist das auch der Fall.

@ der Gute: Am Speichengewicht zu sparen finde ich fehl am Platz und wenn, wieviel willst Du sparen, 50g? Ich habe bisher mit den normalen 2,0-1,8-2,0 von DT Swiss gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Gute und leichte Kurbel? Middleburn RS7


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2009)

meinst du DT Comp 2.0 1.8 ?
Ich könnte ja spinnen anfangen, und Aerolite verbauen ;.-)

Die Middleburn wird angeschaut...


----------



## mylow (5. August 2009)

chapeau!


----------



## machero (6. August 2009)

Ich brauch mal wieder neue Griffe für mein Helius FR mit Rohloff.
Gibts irgendwelche Empfehlungen ?
Was habt ihr so montiert ?

gruss
machero


----------



## der-gute (7. August 2009)

kennt einer die Speichenlänge für Rohloff mit ZTR Flow?


----------



## jantje (9. August 2009)

Meiner bike hat die alte hollow welding yoke mit neue 2010 gates ready hinterbau.
Wird dass kein problem geben mit das vorne kettenblat wenn ich gates montiere werde?


----------



## hellmachine (9. August 2009)

hmm, wird wohl eher knapp. das ist eh gerade eine kuriose phase bei nicolai. es gab diverse zwischenmodelle des hinterbaus. die haben echt stress, weil sie einerseits von rohloff das ok für gates brauchen als auch einen universal hinterbau entwerfen müssen, der neben gates auch hammerschmitt etc. unterbringt. das scheint nun mit dem neuen yoke erledigt, wenn auch nicht mehr so schön.
ich sehe gerade, bist du mit der bremszugverlegung hinten zufrieden? finde die so am schönsten.



jantje schrieb:


> Meiner bike hat die alte hollow welding yoke mit neue 2010 gates ready hinterbau.
> Wird dass kein problem geben mit das vorne kettenblat wenn ich gates montiere werde?


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. August 2009)

.

Radl ist rechtzeitig fertig geworden und hat seinen Probelauf in Lenzerheide ohne Pannen (für die Plattfüsse kanns nichts) bestanden. War gute Gelegenheit für Gabel- und Dämpfer-Setup.


----------



## WODAN (11. August 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> ####
> 
> Radl ist rechtzeitig fertig geworden und hat seinen Probelauf in Lenzerheide ohne Pannen (für die Plattfüsse kanns nichts) bestanden. War gute Gelegenheit für Gabel- und Dämpfer-Setup.



Sehr schön 
Mit den verbauten Teile könnte es auch von mir sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (14. August 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> .
> 
> Radl ist rechtzeitig fertig geworden und hat seinen Probelauf in Lenzerheide ohne Pannen (für die Plattfüsse kanns nichts) bestanden. War gute Gelegenheit für Gabel- und Dämpfer-Setup.


 
Foto habe ich aus Versehen abgeschossen...


----------



## Kor74 (23. August 2009)

Hallo Leut,
Ich muss mal was fragen, unbedingt.
Ich wollte mir Kettenführung bestellen, da ich so langsam kein Bock habe die Kette immer wieder drauf zu machen oder sonstiger snicksnack.
Habe gerade das gefunden 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a7297/boxguide-team.html
Leider wird das ding nicht zu meiner Innenlager passen, da ich einen Vierkanntinnenlager verbaut habe. Darüber habe ich die Kunstoffabdeckung die reingeschraubt wird. Dazu braucht man einen speziellen  grossen Werkzeug der Sternenförmig aussieht. Das ganze hat mein Dealer eingebaut. Habe jetzt keine lust wegen Werkzeug dahin zu fahren da er bischen weiter ist.
Diese Kettenführungen haben noch drei Inbusschrauen. Wie werden die am Lager befestigt. Gibt es noch welche passend für  Vierkanntlager.
Habt ihr vielleicht fotos die ihr posten könnt. Natürlich das ganze nur für einen Kettenblatt gedacht. 
GRuß


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. August 2009)

Hoffe richtig verstanden zu haben: Vermute Dein Rahmen hat keine ISCG-Aufnahme, da sich sonst Deine Frage bzgl. der 3 Imbusschrauben erledigen würde.

Somit käme für Dich nur eine Kefü mit Innenlagerklemmung in Frage. An einem Ausbau des Innenlagers kommst Du aber nicht vorbei. Es gibt 2 Wege: 1. Innenklemmung direkt (wie die in Deinem Link), die Kefü ist, wie der Name schon sagt, direkt für Innenlagerklemmung konzipiert und wird unter Herausnahme eines Innenlagerspacers unter die Tretlagerschale geklemmt. 2. Kefü mit ISCG-Aufnahme (alt) und ISCG-Adapter. Hier klemmst Du lediglich den Adapter unter die Tretlagerschale. Auf den Adapter schraubst Du mit den 3 Imbusschrauben die Kefü. Diese Montageart habe ich an meinem FR, leider auch ohne ISCG-Aufnahme, auch gemacht und bin bis dato zufrieden. Kann falls Bedarf besteht mal paar Pics machen die Tage..

Es sind leider nicht alle Innenlager für diese Art der Montage geeignet, weil manche einfach eine Klemmung nicht ermöglichen. Also Innenlagerwechsel!! Nen Nicolai mit Vierkant-Kurbelaufnahme ist wie ein Porsche mit Holzspeichenrad.


----------



## Kor74 (24. August 2009)

Danke für den Feedback.
Mein Händler hatte damals (2006)
mir abgeraten andere Lager einbauen zu lassen . Er hatte nur probleme mit vielen Kunden. Hab sogar hinten den Schaltwerk von rohloff abmontieren lassen. Soll die Kette immer raus springen. Das es stimmt, weiss ich bis heute noch nicht. 
Aber inzwischen ist es so, das die Lager auch besser geworden sind.
Was ist die bessere variante 1 oder 2 von deiner vorschlägen. Ich denke mal nach der Klemmung wird auch sich nichts mehr verdrehen. Mit dieser ISCG Adapter kommt mir von der logik besser vor. Wenn ich ZB. mit diesen Adapter den Kefü montiere kann ich auch später den Kefü weg machen ohne den Lager auszubauen. Was hast du den für einen lager drin. Wenn du mal zeit hast kannst gerne mal foto posten.


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. August 2009)

Ich würde definitiv die 2. Variante nehmen, da Du dann Dir die Option der ISCG-Aufnahme für andere Rahmen freihältst. Vielleicht schickst Du ja auch mal Deinen Rahmen zwecks Neupulvern und Update zu Nicolai?? Dann könnten die (relativ günstig) die ISCG-Aufnahme dranschweissen. Muss dann aber auch ISCG-alt sein.

Wie schon geschrieben, habe die Lösung mit der Adapterplatte an meinem FR und bin bisher zufrieden. Innenlager ist Race Face Signature DH 68x118 (aktuell sehr günstig bei CRC). Nicht das Leichteste, aber super stabilo. 
Fotos mache ich mal die Tage..


----------



## hellmachine (3. September 2009)

so, karre fertig und sehr glücklich damit! direkt wieder zerlegt, in den bike koffer und ab nach malle. viele grüsse


----------



## Cyborg (3. September 2009)

omfg!


----------



## chickenway-user (3. September 2009)

Schon ein bisschen seltsam, so insgesamt und overall, aber doch ganz hübsch!


----------



## kroiterfee (3. September 2009)

geilo teil. noch geiler mit schwarzen felgen. aber der riemenantrieb sieht schnieke aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (3. September 2009)

der gates rockt. einfach unauffällig, leise und smooth...



kroiterfee schrieb:


> geilo teil. noch geiler mit schwarzen felgen. aber der riemenantrieb sieht schnieke aus.


----------



## Maxkraft (3. September 2009)

Was wiegt das Schokoteil denn??


----------



## hellmachine (3. September 2009)

weiss ich noch gar nicht. beim händler war mal die rede von 10,8 kg



Maxkraft schrieb:


> Was wiegt das Schokoteil denn??


----------



## schnellerseller (5. Oktober 2009)

Hier nun mein FR "Touring" Hobel! ...und ja....Hörnchen brauch ich...!


----------



## richtig (5. Oktober 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


>



mal abgesehen von dem so ziemlich hässlichsten sextoy, dass man an ein rad schrauben kann, dem speedneedle, find ichs sehr schön!

grussascha


----------



## freddy_walker (6. Oktober 2009)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> Hier nun mein FR "Touring" Hobel! ...und ja....Hörnchen brauch ich...!


Warum die Externe nicht weiter nach links drehen? Ist doch genug Platz da...

Gruß, F.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxkraft (6. Oktober 2009)

@schnellerseller
Was wiegt dein FR Touring denn??


----------



## schnellerseller (6. Oktober 2009)

mein altes wog knapp 16 Kg, jetzt isses wohl n Kilo mehr....egal...
Leichtbau ist eh n Fremdwort für mich....vielleicht mal im Alter


----------



## Oettinger (8. Oktober 2009)

@schnellerseller

schönes Helius  find auch den roten Hinterbau klasse!

Tipp von mir: die Nokons über dem Innenlager verlegen, funzt super und nahezu keine 'Zugbewegung' beim Ein- und Ausfedern (und außerdem nicht so anfällig für Beschädigungen und hängenbleiben...)

Gruß


----------



## schnellerseller (8. Oktober 2009)

@Oettinger: 
Danke!! ...das mit den Nokons war auch meine überlegung...gibt wohl ne Bastelstunde an nem Winterabend


----------



## Mythilos (8. Oktober 2009)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> Hier nun mein FR "Touring" Hobel! ...und ja....Hörnchen brauch ich...!



Was sind den ndas für Hörnchen?


----------



## schnellerseller (8. Oktober 2009)

Hörnchen sind von Bergwerk...


----------



## hellmachine (8. Oktober 2009)

nnaaaaain, das gleitet doch so schön rein und raaaaus 
haha, nee, das ding ist super, vor allem wider erwarten sehr bequem.




richtig schrieb:


> mal abgesehen von dem so ziemlich hässlichsten sextoy, dass man an ein rad schrauben kann, dem speedneedle, find ichs sehr schön!
> 
> grussascha


----------



## BikeViking (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde du hättest ruhig ne neue Rohloff nehmen können. 

Das eloxierte Rot hätte Imho besser gepasst, als die alte gepulverte.


----------



## softbiker (8. Oktober 2009)

Was bitte ist das denn für ne Vergewaltigung


----------



## schnellerseller (9. Oktober 2009)

...bin halt nicht von der wegwerfgesellschaft, n gehäuse kaputtzumachen um das neue rot zu bekommen geht mir gegen den strich...außerdem find ich das alte rot stylisch...geschmacksache eben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v09 (9. Oktober 2009)

das "alte rot" passt deutlich besser. Die neue eloxierte hätte zum signalroten Hinterbau definitiv nicht gepasst....Gute Entscheidung !


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Oktober 2009)

v09 schrieb:


> das "alte rot" passt deutlich besser. Die neue eloxierte hätte zum signalroten Hinterbau definitiv nicht gepasst....Gute Entscheidung !


 
Finde ich auch, sieht sehr stimmig aus


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Die Aufnahme für die Schaltbox würde ich aber noch nach links drehen, damit die Züge nicht so abstehen. Hätte ich Schiss, mir die im Gelände abzureissen und besser würd´s auch aussehen.

Wie macht sich die Wotan, hab sie auch an meinem FR? Da aber noch nicht fahrfertig, konnte ich bisher keine Erfahrung sammeln.


----------



## schnellerseller (29. Oktober 2009)

Danke!! Das Lob hier ist schwer zu Ernten, Geschmack ist verschieden...aber die Freude darüber ist groß


----------



## schnellerseller (29. Oktober 2009)

Wotan ist ne Prima Gabel, auch wenns bestimmt leichtere gibt. Ich steh halt auf Deutsche Hersteller...daher bin ich nicht unparteiisch bei der Frage 
Schaltbox wird noch gedreht! Auf jeden Fall! Aber jetzt wird erstmal gefahren


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Oktober 2009)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> ...Schaltbox wird noch gedreht! Auf jeden Fall! Aber jetzt wird erstmal gefahren


 
Ja eben, bevor ich ins Gelände fahren würde, würde ich sie drehen. Wenn die Box oder die Schaltzüge ab sind, ist´s halt blöd. Von der Sturzgefahr ganz zu schweigen. Das Drehen ist ne Sache von 10 Minuten. Musst aber Du wissen..


----------



## Triple F (11. Januar 2010)

Full House:


----------



## kuka.berlin (11. Januar 2010)

Zentrierung der Massen


----------



## WODAN (11. Januar 2010)

Triple F schrieb:


> Full House:
> ###



Und wo ist der Rest des 17kg Bombers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (11. Januar 2010)

Hehe, den gibt's wenn Vorbau/Lenker ausgetauscht worden sind


----------



## Tom:-) (12. Januar 2010)

Triple F schrieb:


> Full House:


 
macht die zugverlegung an der ex-box den ganzen weg zum kettenspannen mit? ich sehe da einen zu engen radius an der schnittstelle schaltseil/spannschrauben, oder täuscht das auf dem bild?


----------



## Triple F (12. Januar 2010)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> macht die zugverlegung an der ex-box den ganzen weg zum kettenspannen mit? ich sehe da einen zu engen radius an der schnittstelle schaltseil/spannschrauben, oder täuscht das auf dem bild?



Kann sein, dass das täuscht. Die Züge sind ausreichend großzügig verlegt.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Februar 2010)

Frauchen ist bei ihrer Mutter und ich hab die Möglichkeit genutzt, im Wohnzimmer mein Enduro fürs Frühjahr fit zu machen.





Das einzige was ich noch gern machen würde, den Fusion Vector gegen einen Magura Hugin zu tauschen, bin aber noch auf der Suche nach selbigem.


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Februar 2010)

Hier mein Argon FR auf der Jungfernfahrt im Nov. 2009 / Sardinien :

















Trotz 2 Wochen mit viel Macchia nur 1 Plattfuss ... mehr Bilder davon im Fotoalbum.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## OldSchool (16. Februar 2010)

Ja, Wolfi.

Sehr funktionaler Aufbau. Wie geht die Thudbuster?

Was ist das für ein Gerät?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Februar 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ja, Wolfi.
> 
> Sehr funktionaler Aufbau. Wie geht die Thudbuster?
> 
> Was ist das für ein Gerät?



Die Thudbuster funktioniert ganz gut.

Das große Gerät ist wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe ein Kompressor für den Bergbau. So um 1900 ....

Gruss 
Wolfgang


----------



## OldSchool (16. Februar 2010)

Danke!


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (16. Februar 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Das große Gerät ist wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe ein Kompressor für den Bergbau. So um 1900 ....



Buggeru!  Da war ich im August auch, allerdings mit Packtaschen. Ja, das ist/war ein Kompressor für den dortigen Bergbau. Damit wurden vor über 100 Jahren die Presslufthämmer betrieben.

Hast Du schon mal überlegt, Dein Argon auf Gates umzurüsten? Der ist ja jetzt von Rohloff offiziell freigegeben worden...

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Februar 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Buggeru!  Da war ich im August auch, allerdings mit Packtaschen. Ja, das ist/war ein Kompressor für den dortigen Bergbau. Damit wurden vor über 100 Jahren die Presslufthämmer betrieben.
> 
> Hast Du schon mal überlegt, Dein Argon auf Gates umzurüsten? Der ist ja jetzt von Rohloff offiziell freigegeben worden...
> 
> ...



Bist ein kleiner Masochist - oder ??
Im August bekäme mich dort keiner aufs Rad. Da wäre nur Wassersport und/oder Siesta angesagt.

Aber sonst ist die Ecke sehr nett, wenn man sich gut auskennt und vor Ort Freunde hat, die einem interessante Wege 'eröffnen'.
War sowohl alleine auf Schinderstrecken in der Macchia unterwegs als auch mit meiner Liebsten auf besseren Wegen und Picknick auf dem Ibex-Anhänger. So 800-1200hm hat man am Tag recht flott zusammen.

Zahnriemen am Argon ist kein Thema. Da ist die Kette momentan noch preiswerter und nicht weniger zuverlässig.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## der-gute (16. Februar 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal überlegt, Dein Argon auf Gates umzurüsten? Der ist ja jetzt von Rohloff offiziell freigegeben worden...
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> David



Gates geht erst ab 2010

das ist noch ein prä-2010-Rahmen


----------



## utzinator (19. Februar 2010)

bald damit?


----------



## schnellerseller (21. April 2010)

Wieviel (in etwa) Reifendruck (fat albert,nobby nic) ist bei felsigem Gelände und ner Rohloff empfehlenswert


----------



## der-gute (21. April 2010)

ich denke nicht, das das durch ne Rohloff anders wäre

wie wäre es mit so viel Bar, das dein HR nicht durchschlägt

wobei der NN kein lowpressure Reifen is sach ich mal...

wie wäre es mal mit 1.8 bar?


----------



## schnellerseller (21. April 2010)

jo, also das passt dann wohl....fahr grad immer so mit 2,0


----------



## Rastapopoulos (21. April 2010)

Hab am Argon FR / Rohloff alle möglichen Reifen und "Drücke" ausprobiert, lande immer wieder bei Fetten Alberts und 2,0 Bar und es ist genau richtig so. Alles andere ist - bei meinem erbärmlichen Fahrstil - Käse.
Rasta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (21. April 2010)

da wird der Fahrer zwischen 60 und 100 Kilo sicher mit glücklich...

Ob zu der Frage auch de Angabe von Fahrstil und Gewicht gehört?
;-)


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. April 2010)

Rastapopoulos schrieb:


> Hab am Argon FR / Rohloff alle möglichen Reifen und "Drücke" ausprobiert, lande immer wieder bei Fetten Alberts und 2,0 Bar und es ist genau richtig so. Alles andere ist - bei meinem erbärmlichen Fahrstil - Käse.
> Rasta


 
Hab ich an meinem FR auch die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, zumindest was Schwalbe-Reifen anging. Muddy´s sind auch noch eine Option.


----------



## Helius-FR (25. April 2010)

Zwar noch Baustelle aber Nicolai und Rohloff


----------



## Tom:-) (26. April 2010)

saugeil!!!!!


----------



## Oettinger (31. Mai 2010)

schon wieder meins.... mit neuem Sattel und Griffen


----------



## schnellerseller (31. Mai 2010)

Aktualisiert: Neuer Sattel,Griffe,Reifen,Zugverlegung!


----------



## schlammdiva (2. Juni 2010)

Auch hier gehörts rein:


----------



## bakerman (8. November 2010)

Hallo

hier mal meins.


----------



## bakerman (8. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (8. November 2010)

hey jh,
hast du dein argon jetzt doch behalten? ist ja auch geiler als ein rennrad


----------



## frankweber (9. November 2010)

scheint aber ähnlich wie ein Rennrad eingesetzt zu werden wenn man Reifen und das Fehlen einer Kefü ( braucht man eigentlich schon bei Rohloff) sieht.
Sehr schönes Blau auf jeden Fall !

Gruß Frank


----------



## OldSchool (9. November 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> und das Fehlen einer Kefü ( braucht man eigentlich schon bei Rohloff) sieht.
> 
> Gruß Frank





Das ist ein HT mit verschiebaren Ausfallenden. Da braucht man keinen Kettenspanner und keine Kefü.


----------



## bakerman (10. November 2010)

Hallo Tom,

der Käufer ist abgesprungen, verkaufe es auch nur komplett.

Nutze es als Training- Schlechtwetterrad weniger für grobes Gelände, bin im
Sommer an 2 Tagen 320 km gefahren das gibt ganz schön Körner in die
Beine, deshalb auch die Bereifung.

OldSchool hat Recht habe verschiebare Ausfallenden brauche keinen Kettenspanner.

Joachim


----------



## frankweber (10. November 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das ist ein HT mit verschiebaren Ausfallenden. Da braucht man keinen Kettenspanner und keine Kefü.


 
Na klar - Du hast recht!

war sohl echt neben mir.
Trotzdem schönes blau


----------



## _raistlin (10. November 2010)

oh ein Nicolai und Rohloff thread 
sehr schöne Räder.
ich habe meins zwar schon mal im zeig was du hast thread gepostet aber ich finde hier pasts besser hin und ich habe auch auf dem Bild auch neue Felgen und ´ne neue VR Nabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (10. November 2010)

Sehr geil.


----------



## schlammdiva (10. November 2010)

schön stimmiger Aufbau


----------



## Oettinger (11. November 2010)

@raistlin
sehr schön  hier sieht sogar die Ventidisc gut aus 

Hörnchen, Lampen und Spacerturm sind der Funktion geschuldet, aber die Zugführung der HR-Bremse gefällt mir nicht so gut. Warum hast du nicht den 'Weg' unterm Oberrohr gewählt?

Gruß


----------



## _raistlin (11. November 2010)

Oettinger schrieb:


> @raistlin
> sehr schön  hier sieht sogar die Ventidisc gut aus
> 
> Hörnchen, Lampen und Spacerturm sind der Funktion geschuldet, aber die Zugführung der HR-Bremse gefällt mir nicht so gut. Warum hast du nicht den 'Weg' unterm Oberrohr gewählt?
> ...


Hallo oettinger!
ja, lampen sind klar, der spacerturm ist mittlerweile auch gekürzt.
auf die hörnchen könnte ich gut verzichten, da die sitzposition und die griffhaltung sehr angenehm sind. ich habe sie trotzdem von meinem alten rad mit den griffen übernommen, da ich gemerkt habe, dass sie den lenker und die anbauten, wie bremsen und schaltgriff zusätzlich ganz gut schützen.
Die Kabelführung habe ich mir nicht speziell ausgesucht. die führung unter dem oberrohr sieht, wie ich finde, immer etwas improvisiert aus.
Aber das mag wie vieles geschmacksache sein.
wenn es technisch besser wäre, lasse ich mich aber auch gerne belehren.
Ich danke dir und allen anderen für die netten Kommentare.
servus
raist


----------



## stuk (11. November 2010)

die "neue" Zugführung mit Unterrohr auf Kettenstrebe ist technisch sinnvoller, da die Züge/Leitungen beim Einfedern so weniger belastet werden als bei der Verlegung Oberrohr/Sitzstrebe. Bei meinem ex Helius CC mit obere Zugführung sind auch schon mal Schlaufen entstanden an denen man mit den Knieprotectoren hängenbleiben konnte.
Optisch find ich bei hellen Rahmen jedoch die obere Verlegung schöner.


----------



## Oettinger (11. November 2010)

@raistlin
ich gebe Stuk Recht in Bezug auf die 'Belastung' der Züge, allerdings nur wenn sie oberhalb des Innenlagers verlegt sind (so wie bei deinem Bremszug), das ist technisch eine gute Lösung (meine 'Kritik' war rein auf die Optik bezogen).

Bei der Zugverlegung für die Speedhub finde ich die Lösung unter dem Innenlager ziemlich schlecht. Erstens sind die Züge ziemlich 'exponiert' und anfällig gegen Aufsetzer und können auch leicht im Unterholz hängen bleiben da man sie zweitens mit relativ großem Radius (Einfedern!) verlegen muss...

Ich habe deshalb meine Züge für die Speedhub über das Innenlager (sehr viel näher am Drehpunkt) geführt und damit bisher nur gute Erfahrung gemacht.





Gruß


----------



## schnellerseller (11. November 2010)

@Oettinger
Haste bei schnellen Asphaltabfahrten auch ein nervendes surrendes Geräusch weil die Nokons auf dem Rahmen "Vibrieren" ?


----------



## Oettinger (11. November 2010)

@schnellerseller
is mir jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen, allerdings versuche ich auch Abfahrten auf Asphalt zu vermeiden...


----------



## Tom:-) (11. November 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> die "neue" Zugführung mit Unterrohr auf Kettenstrebe ist technisch sinnvoller, da die Züge/Leitungen beim Einfedern so weniger belastet werden als bei der Verlegung Oberrohr/Sitzstrebe. Bei meinem ex Helius CC mit obere Zugführung sind auch schon mal Schlaufen entstanden an denen man mit den Knieprotectoren hängenbleiben konnte.
> Optisch find ich bei hellen Rahmen jedoch die obere Verlegung schöner.



hoi stuk,
hast du wirklich belastungen der züge bei der verlegung oberrohr/sattelstrebe feststellen können? oder gar einflüsse auf das (ein)federverhalten?  

bin gard am grübeln welche verlegung ich wähle. mir gefällt oberrohr/sattelstrebe besser, aber wenn wirklich technische nachteile zu erwarten sind, dann vielleicht doch unterrohr/'kettenstrebe'? obwohl ich dort keine leitungsösen habe (keine rohloffvorbereitung).

hmmm. vielleicht einfach mal die oberrohr verlegung testen.


----------



## schnellerseller (11. November 2010)

hehehehe.....schon klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (11. November 2010)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> hoi stuk,
> hast du wirklich belastungen der züge bei der verlegung oberrohr/sattelstrebe feststellen können? oder gar einflüsse auf das (ein)federverhalten?



Bei mir hält da eine Schaltzughülle nur so etwa 2 Jahre, danach platzt die durch die hin und herbiegerei auf.
Ist def. die schönere Art zu verlegen, aber technisch betrachtet keine sinnvolle...


----------



## stuk (11. November 2010)

hoi tom,
selbst bei meinem cc mit 146 Federweg kam es beim tiefen Einfedern schonmal zu "Schaltvorgängen" mit XT Schaltung, mit der xo war es dann besser. die bremse habe extra ich weit verlegt, hatte dann aber diese schlaufenbildung was sehr störend war.
die neue verlegung bei meinem AM ist unproblematisch, aber eben nicht so schön.


----------



## Oettinger (11. November 2010)

bei mir geht die Bremsleitung der HR-Bremse unterm Oberrohr schon seit drei Jahren ohne Probleme, auch bei FR-Federweg. In Bezug auf Schaltzüge habe ich nur meine Erfahrungen mit der Unterrohrverlegung unter (aus meiner Sicht eher ungünstig) und oberhalb (IMHO wesentlich besser) des Innenlagers


----------



## Deleted 83484 (11. November 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Bei mir hält da eine Schaltzughülle nur so etwa 2 Jahre, danach platzt die durch die hin und herbiegerei auf.
> Ist def. die schönere Art zu verlegen, aber technisch betrachtet keine sinnvolle...



walso ich habe auch die Züge am Oberrohr ( also drunter ) verlegt.

Klar ist da Bewegung...aber eigentlich sollten sich die Züge sogar nach vorne durchbewegen können, dann bildet sich auch keinerlei Schlaufe o.ä. .
Wobei ich die Variante am Unterrohr mittlerweile besser finde.
Rohloff bietet an Gewinde zu setzen um die Befestigungen anschrauben zu können!!


----------



## arktiker (19. November 2010)

mein AC in Übergröße


----------



## OldSchool (19. November 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Rohloff bietet an Gewinde zu setzen um die Befestigungen anschrauben zu können!!



Verstehe nicht ganz was du damit meinst?


----------



## Oettinger (19. November 2010)

denke er meint Nicolai und nicht Rohloff....


----------



## Wilhelm (21. November 2010)

arktiker schrieb:


> mein AC in Übergröße


Wie groß bist du denn (LüP, inseam), und weshalb hast du Dich nicht gleich für ein *29*er AC entschieden?


----------



## c_w (21. November 2010)

Das ist ein 29er und er ist seeeeeehr groß ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (21. November 2010)

Das ist ein 29er. 

c.w. war schneller.


----------



## Wilhelm (23. November 2010)

Mächtig gewaltig ...


----------



## Wilhelm (23. November 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Das ist ein 29er und er ist *seeeeeehr groß* ;-)       *Demnach sind die Gigantopithecinen noch unter uns und Reinhold MESSNER hat Recht ...*





OldSchool schrieb:


> Das ist ein 29er.
> 
> c.w. war schneller.


Is riddich. Ich meinte auch "*36*er".


----------



## arktiker (23. November 2010)

auf jeden fall klasse, dass die Proportionen so passen, dass es mit nem 26" verwechselt wird


----------



## OldSchool (23. November 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Is riddich. Ich meinte auch "*36*er".



Bist du das Wilhelm, hinter dem freundlichen Mann?


----------



## Wilhelm (24. November 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Bist du das Wilhelm, hinter dem freundlichen Mann?


Ja, klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (24. November 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Ja, klar.



rasier dir mal wieder die Beine


----------



## Helius-FR (24. November 2010)

Mehr Bilder, Weniger Dummes Zeug...


----------



## OldSchool (24. November 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder, Weniger Dummes Zeug...


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Februar 2011)

Aktuelle Fotos von meinen beiden. 

Helius-FR









Argon ROCC


----------



## Maxkraft (22. Februar 2011)

@Helius-FR
Wie viel wiegt dein Argon ROCC denn?


----------



## Mythilos (22. Februar 2011)

was mich auch interessieren würde ist, wie hält die Schraubverbindung die Rohloff?

Von Garry Fischer habe ich bspw. mal einen katastrophalen Bericht gelesen..
Was nutzt eine sorglos-Nabe, wenn ich jedes mal die Achse neu ausrichten muss.. (Bis auf das Ausgleichen der Kettenlängung..)


----------



## othu (22. Februar 2011)

Das sind doch beides Schnellspanner-Naben?!


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Februar 2011)

Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Ausrichten der Schraubverbindung? Im normalen vertikalen Ausfallende?
Bei mir hält die TS am Enduro ohne Probleme und vorher am Freeride Hardtail auch.


----------



## Mythilos (22. Februar 2011)

nicht die Schnellspanner verschieben sich, sondern das komplette Ausfallende verschiebt sich auf der Antriebsseite aufgrund der "schlechten Schraubverbindung". Dieses Problem ist mir schon ein paar mal übern Weg "gelaufen"...

(Ich habe zu Nicolai (noch?) nichts zu diesem Problem gefunden.)


----------



## Helius-FR (22. Februar 2011)

Maxkraft schrieb:


> @Helius-FR
> Wie viel wiegt dein Argon ROCC denn?


Liegt bei ca. 11,70 kg



Mythilos schrieb:


> nicht die Schnellspanner verschieben sich, sondern das komplette Ausfallende verschiebt sich auf der Antriebsseite aufgrund der "schlechten Schraubverbindung". Dieses Problem ist mir schon ein paar mal übern Weg "gelaufen"...
> 
> (Ich habe zu Nicolai (noch?) nichts zu diesem Problem gefunden.)


Da verschiebt sich nix.
Selbst wenn die 3 Schrauben für das Ausfallende nicht richtig Fest sind kann da nix nach Vorn Rutschen, da ist ja dann immer noch die Schraube an der sich das Ausfallende nach vorn abstützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Februar 2011)

Mythilos schrieb:


> nicht die Schnellspanner verschieben sich, sondern das komplette Ausfallende verschiebt sich auf der Antriebsseite aufgrund der "schlechten Schraubverbindung". Dieses Problem ist mir schon ein paar mal übern Weg "gelaufen"...
> 
> (Ich habe zu Nicolai (noch?) nichts zu diesem Problem gefunden.)



Kann eigentlich nicht sein. Hab auch ein Argon FR mit Rohloff.
Der Ausfaller macht keinen Muckser.

Die angegebenen 17.3 NM für die M8-Schraube sollten mehr als ausreichend sein.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## frankweber (4. März 2011)

und hier auch ein bildchen vom neuen Spielzeug


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. März 2011)

Gates


----------



## OldSchool (4. März 2011)

Geil.  

So was will ich mir auch zum 50sten aufbauen. 

Hast du die Talas Terralogic verbaut?

Wie fährt es? 

Wie geht der Gates?

Warum schreibst du nichts?


----------



## rigger (4. März 2011)

Schicket Ding!


----------



## frankweber (4. März 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Geil.
> 
> So was will ich mir auch zum 50sten aufbauen.
> 
> ...


 
Hab den Rahmen von meiner Frau zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen.
Terralogic ja 120 er 
Saugeil, fast wie ein Racefully, auch sehr wendig trotz der grossen Räder und dem längeren Radstand, läßt sich trotz negativ montiertem -vorbau 95 sehr gut vorne hochziehen, hat für eine hardtail enorme Laufruhe im Trail es gefällt rundum bislang zuiemlich gut. 
Die Gabel ist die beste Fox, die ich je gefahren habe, Federweg wird voll ausgenutzt, Ansprechen ist offen super und mit ebenso - verblüffend!

Gates überzeugt, in Steilstellen lief der ein wenig hinten auf dem Snubber auf, da hab ich diesen ein wenig weiter weg gestellt, nun ists o.k., das tolle ist diese Stille vom Antrieb, wo ich doch Gerappel und Geklappere  so hasse.
Es ist vo n der Übersetzung schon so wie hinten 30 er Ritzel bei 3 fach normal aber das kriegt man mit Training geregelt. 
Man fährt mehr im Wiegetritt durch diese Übersetzung, was natürlich im losen Gelände schlechter geht als auf Fortswegen oder Asphalt.

Nun, die ersten 40 km haben einfach nur Spaß gemacht trotz der affigen Kälte am Donnerstag. ( aber trocken und sonne )

Nach dem Wochenende gerne mehr Info, dann gibt es auch mehr Erfahrungswerte.

Hoffe,  Dir erst mal hiermit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Gruß Frank


----------



## OldSchool (5. März 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Hab den Rahmen von meiner Frau zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen.


Sowas habe ich auch geplant. 


> Terralogic ja 120 er
> Saugeil, fast wie ein Racefully, auch sehr wendig trotz der grossen Räder und dem längeren Radstand, läßt sich trotz negativ montiertem -vorbau 95 sehr gut vorne hochziehen, hat für eine hardtail enorme Laufruhe im Trail es gefällt rundum bislang zuiemlich gut.
> Die Gabel ist die beste Fox, die ich je gefahren habe, Federweg wird voll ausgenutzt, Ansprechen ist offen super und mit ebenso - verblüffend!
> 
> Gates überzeugt, in Steilstellen lief der ein wenig hinten auf dem Snubber auf, da hab ich diesen ein wenig weiter weg gestellt, nun ists o.k., das tolle ist diese Stille vom Antrieb, wo ich doch Gerappel und Geklappere  so hasse.


Ist die Riemanspannung genügend hoch?


> Es ist vo n der Übersetzung schon so wie hinten 30 er Ritzel bei 3 fach normal aber das kriegt man mit Training geregelt.


Wie ist die Primärübersrtzung? 


> Man fährt mehr im Wiegetritt durch diese Übersetzung, was natürlich im losen Gelände schlechter geht als auf Fortswegen oder Asphalt.


 Hatte schon eine Woche ein 29 ausgeliehen und fand die Traktion gerade um Gelände schon enorm.


> Nun, die ersten 40 km haben einfach nur Spaß gemacht trotz der affigen Kälte am Donnerstag. ( aber trocken und sonne )
> 
> Nach dem Wochenende gerne mehr Info, dann gibt es auch mehr Erfahrungswerte.
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. März 2011)

Sehr geiles Bike

Welche Farbe haben die Schriftzüge?
Ist das Rot-Metallic


----------



## frankweber (5. März 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Sowas habe ich auch geplant.
> 
> Ist die Riemanspannung genügend hoch?
> 
> ...


 
Gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (5. März 2011)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Bike
> 
> Welche Farbe haben die Schriftzüge?
> Ist das Rot-Metallic


 

Ursrünglich wollte ich crimson rot , was auf der Höhe der Anodisierten Teile liegt, mir gefällt aber das aggressive hochrot jetzt viel besser, passt gut zum hardtail. ist keine metallicfarbe !


----------



## OldSchool (5. März 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Gerne



50/22 ist das nicht kleiner als die von Rohloff erlaubten Kombinationen?


----------



## frankweber (5. März 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wegen hinten aber 50 vorne hab ich definitiv im Kopf

Das "Ritzel " wurde extra bei Rohloff (Hinterrad  von Nicolai zu Rohloff geschickt) montiert, die Antriebseinheit insgesamt bei Nicolai, damit alles Gatesperfekt ist, ich hab also keinerlei Grund an der Richtigkeit zu zweifeln

Gruß Frank


----------



## Mountain_Screen (5. März 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Ursrünglich wollte ich crimson rot , was auf der Höhe der Anodisierten Teile liegt, mir gefällt aber das aggressive hochrot jetzt viel besser, passt gut zum hardtail. ist keine metallicfarbe !



Ich frage deswegen weil dieser Aufbau mir sehr gefällt. Ich würde einen ähnlichen Aufbau wählen nur in 26er Größe. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage welche Schriftzugfarbe am besten zu den Anbauteilen in Rot-Eloxal passt.


----------



## frankweber (5. März 2011)

schau mal das ist crimson red in meinem RC auf schwarzem Grund 





und crimson red auf grünem elox an meinem ac 






hier noch ein Detail:

bitte beachte dass die Farbe der Wippe etc im Laufe der Zeit immer stärker in Richtung Pink driftet

Wenn Du willst mach ich Dir mal aktuellere Bilder, wie sich das verändert hat 

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/397199]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/431215


----------



## OldSchool (5. März 2011)

Hey Frank, hast ja echt einen eindrucksvollen Nicolai Stall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (5. März 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hey Frank, hast ja echt einen eindrucksvollen Nicolai Stall.


 

sind alte fotos ( teilweise sehen die bikes heute schon deutlich anders aus), aber ich mag die bikes alle 

nicolai rules


----------



## obim (2. Juli 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Das "Ritzel " wurde extra bei Rohloff (Hinterrad  von Nicolai zu Rohloff geschickt) montiert, die Antriebseinheit insgesamt bei Nicolai, damit alles Gatesperfekt ist, ich hab also keinerlei Grund an der Richtigkeit zu zweifeln



Warum das?
Versteh ich richtig, Ð haben dir das HR gemacht? Einfach Vinc fragen?


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> nicolai rules



Fanboy........?


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. September 2011)

Hallo,

womit habt ihr bessere Erfahrungen mit der Zugführung gemacht:

Kettenstrebe - über Tretlager - Unterrohr
oder
Kettenstrebe - unter Tretlager - Unterrohr

Bin gerade am Nonius aufbauen und am überlegen.


----------



## Tom:-) (8. September 2011)

unnerum.


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. September 2011)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> unnerum.



obenrum ...

lg
Wolfi


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. September 2011)

Und nun?


----------



## Timmy35 (9. September 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Und nun?



Ausprobieren

(Kommt halt drauf an, wie die Züge am Rahmen weiter verlaufen)


----------



## Tom:-) (9. September 2011)

ich hatte es erst obenrum (unterm oberrohr durch die umlenkhebel auf die sitzstrebe), da sind mir aber recht schnell die schaltzughüllen wg. der großen biegebelastung gebrochen. subjektiv habe ich ausserdem das gefühl, daß durch das viele kabelbiegen auch die performance des hinterbaues leidet. untenrum fühlt sich das alles besser an und sieht auch noch besser aus.


----------



## wolfi_1 (9. September 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Und nun?



Obenrum hat sich bei mir bestens bewährt weil die Züge kürzer sind und auch weniger 'umlenkung' haben :







oder






lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (9. September 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> womit habt ihr bessere Erfahrungen mit der Zugführung gemacht:
> 
> ...




Hab die Zugverlegung auch übers Unterrohr und unter dem Tretlager.
Nachdem die Züge irgendwann mal erneuert worden sind, konnte ich beim putzen feststellen das sich die Teile unterm Tretlager ins Alu eingeschliffen haben 
Hab ich auf Pics auch schon bei anderen gesehen.
Wenn man da nicht aufpasst , bzw. alles mit Kabelbindern festzurrt, hat man irgendwann n Loch im Rahmen 

Beim nächsten Bike würd ich die Zugverlegung daher anders machen


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. September 2011)

Danke.

Bilder vom fertigen Aufbau kommen Sonntag!


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. September 2011)

Bilder sind hier...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417777&page=51&highlight=Nonius


----------



## Helius-FR (22. April 2013)

Mein Argon ROCC im Aktuellen Aufbau.


----------

